# Were the Reformers anti-semitic?



## Andrew P.C.

Now, from my research (which is very little) I have not seen this. I do know that Luther rebuked Jews sharply, but I don't think he was a jew hater.

Me and my mother had a disagreement about the Reformers. She believes the reformers were jew haters, since they taught Israel is the church. She is, of course, dispensational. It also hurt me when she said the reformers beliefs were unorthodox, indirectly calling me heretical.

Could someone please reaffirm that they were not anti-semitic?


----------



## Theoretical

This was definitely Luther's achilles heel, though his anti-semitism was not racial/ethnic as it was religious. I do know Calvin was exceedingly tolerant to the Jews of Geneva, and in fact read something to the effect that the Reformed have never officially sought harm against Jews.


----------



## RamistThomist

If we define "anti semitic" as a refusal to die for the nation state of Israel or to offer a critique of secular Judaism in American culture, then yes, they were anti semitic.


----------



## KMK

Draught Horse said:


> If we define "anti semitic" as a refusal to die for the nation state of Israel or to offer a critique of secular Judaism in American culture, then yes, they were anti semitic.


----------



## RamistThomist

If by anti-semitic one means necessarily putting jews in ovens, then no, they weren't. If by anti-semitic one means doesn't support pro-israel foreign policies, then yes,they probably were.


----------



## KMK

Draught Horse said:


> If by anti-semitic one means necessarily putting jews in ovens, then no, they weren't. If by anti-semitic one means doesn't support pro-israel foreign policies, then yes,they probably were.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Come on Jacob, need some more "if...then" that Ken can thumbs up to! 

I've got one: 

If by anti-semitic one includes the belief that the Jews deny the Messiah and have been cut off from the Covenant, then yes, they were.


----------



## KMK

SemperFideles said:


> Come on Jacob, need some more "if...then" that Ken can thumbs up to!
> 
> I've got one:
> 
> If by anti-semitic one includes the belief that the Jews deny the Messiah and have been cut off from the Covenant, then yes, they were.


----------



## VaughanRSmith

KMK said:


>


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Exagorazo said:


>


----------



## VaughanRSmith

SemperFideles said:


>



I concur wholeheartedly.


Back to the OP, I've read some of the "Luther was an Anti-Semite" sites from around the net, and the general attitude he displays toward the Jews doesn't seem very different to that he shows to any other non-Christian. Some of the special anger he has toward them is because he expects more from those who call themselves God's covenant people.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Exagorazo said:


> I concur wholeheartedly.
> 
> 
> Back to the OP, I've read some of the "Luther was an Anti-Semite" sites from around the net, and the general attitude he displays toward the Jews doesn't seem very different to that he shows to any other non-Christian. Some of the special anger he has toward them is because he expects more from those who call themselves God's covenant people.



Exactly. I think what I understood is that he initially perceived that their rejection of the Christian faith was due to the perversion of the religion by Roman Catholicism. Having reformed the Christian religion, I think he believed the Jews might now embrace Christianity since the Scriptures were being expounded more clearly.

We live in a time where people can't understand why people would go to war over the right to practice religion or why civil magistrates would put a blasphemer or a person spreading false religion to death. Modern sensibilities are comfortable with the murder of infant children but then look down at their nose because a man says mean things about people who deny the Gospel.

Words can always be twisted to an intent they originally never had. I don't really hear much criticism about Luther being a "Catholic hater". Stupid people in the future might have used his words to condone uncivil behavior toward Jews but that's not Luther's fault. Insofar as his attitude toward false religion and the enemies of God was consistent, it's ridiculous to condemn him as ever advocating the annihilation of any people group.


----------



## Poimen

Andrew P.C. said:


> Now, from my research (which is very little) I have not seen this. I do know that Luther rebuked Jews sharply, but I don't think he was a jew hater.
> 
> Me and my mother had a disagreement about the Reformers. She believes the reformers were jew haters, since they taught Israel is the church. She is, of course, dispensational. It also hurt me when she said the reformers beliefs were unorthodox, indirectly calling me heretical.
> 
> Could someone please reaffirm that they were not anti-semitic?



I agree with what was already posted but the fact of the matter is, simply put, any accusation given must be backed up with evidence. You are not required to clear the Reformers from this charge; the accuser is required to prove the statement to the satisfaction of the observer. Since this (apparently) hasn't been done, the argument fails due to its lack of merit. 

On a more positive note, perhaps you should share this passage with you mother:

Matthew 21:42-46 

"Jesus said to them, 'Have you never read in the Scriptures: 

'The stone which the builders rejected
Has become the chief cornerstone.
This was the LORD’s doing,
And it is marvelous in our eyes’?

Therefore I say to you, _the kingdom of God will be taken from you and given to a nation bearing the fruits of it_. And whoever falls on this stone will be broken; but on whomever it falls, it will grind him to powder.' Now when the chief priests and Pharisees heard His parables, they perceived that He was speaking of them."


----------



## Staphlobob

Exagorazo said:


> I concur wholeheartedly.
> 
> 
> Back to the OP, I've read some of the "Luther was an Anti-Semite" sites from around the net, and the general attitude he displays toward the Jews doesn't seem very different to that he shows to any other non-Christian. Some of the special anger he has toward them is because he expects more from those who call themselves God's covenant people.



As I said before, Luther wasn't anti-semite. That's anachronistic. Semitism, and it's evil twin anti-semitism, is ultimately the result of Darwinism and the notion that some races are more advanced, more evolved, than others. This simply wasn't part of Luther's day. Check the date of origin for the word/concept "semite" or "Semitism." To say Luther was an anti-semite would be equivalent to saying he was anti-Republican. 

Was Luther anti-Jewish? Definitely. It was a theology and a religion that he spoke against in embarrassing fullness. Just let's make sure we understand the difference between Semitism and Judaism.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Check out this Man! He calls some Jews the sons of the Devil!

[bible]John 8:31-47[/bible]


----------



## VaughanRSmith

Staphlobob said:


> As I said before, Luther wasn't anti-semite. That's anachronistic. Semitism, and it's evil twin anti-semitism, is ultimately the result of Darwinism and the notion that some races are more advanced, more evolved, than others. This simply wasn't part of Luther's day. Check the date of origin for the word/concept "semite" or "Semitism." To say Luther was an anti-semite would be equivalent to saying he was anti-Republican.
> 
> Was Luther anti-Jewish? Definitely. It was a theology and a religion that he spoke against in embarrassing fullness. Just let's make sure we understand the difference between Semitism and Judaism.


I know...


----------



## Poimen

Calvin says:



> Therefore, that they [the Jews] might not be defrauded of their privilege, it was necessary that the gospel should first be preached to them. For they are, as it were, the first-born in the family of God. The honour due, on this account, must therefore be paid them, until they have rejected the offer, And, by their ingratitude, caused it to be transferred to the Gentiles. _Nor, however great the contumacy with which they persist in warring against the gospel, are we therefore to despise them._ We must consider, that in respect of the promise, the blessing of God still resides among them; And, as the apostle testifies, will never entirely depart from them, seeing that "the gifts and calling of God are without repentance," (Rom. 11:29.)
> 
> -_Institutes_, 4.16.14


----------



## Jie-Huli

Far from being "anti-semitic", many of the most prominent reformers and puritans (including John Calvin, John Knox and Thomas Boston, among others) expressed a great love for the Jews, believing firmly in a future national conversion of the Jews based on Romans 11.12.

The Free Presbyterian Church of Scotland is carrying this banner even today with a mission in Jerusalem.

To read more on this subject, I would commend to you the below article from the Free Presbyterian website:

http://www.fpchurch.org.uk/Magazines/fpm/2002/October/article4.php

Blessings,

Jie-Huli


----------



## Blueridge Believer

This from the great anti-semite James Meikle:

ON THE EXCELLENCY OF THE CHRISTIAN RELIGION ABOVE THE JEWISH RELIGION, WITH RESPECT TO A TRAVELER. 

Off France, June 28, 1758. 

The Jewish religion consisted in a noble and emblematical assemblage of rites and ceremonies, which, though glorious—was to give place to that religion which could boast of a triumphant majesty, a superlative glory, and a permanent duration. The old covenant was attended with external pomp and grandeur; the beauty of the new covenant lies in its simplicity and spirituality. 

How impossible would my situation be, if I could not approach the Jewish altar, and praise God—without the high-sounding cymbal, psaltery, or harp, and offer up to God my sacrifice in my own bosom! How impossible would my situation be, if I could not be sprinkled with the blood of cleansing—without the high-priest using all the round of ceremonies! How impossible would my situation be, if I could not repent, and be accounted clean—without external washings! 

But, as a Christian, I may pray everywhere, and, even in the midst of the unclean, may offer up my sacrifice of mental praise. Yes, to God who sees in secret, and knows the heart, I may pray in secret; or, when that is denied, I may in my own heart pour out to him my supplication, and, in the midst of confusion, may meditate on his glory and goodness. And, as I may thus freely come to him, wherever I am, so he whose fire of old came down, and consumed the sacrifice on the altar, in mercy can come to me, and kindle a flame of love in my soul and speak kindly to me—from off the invisible mercy-seat, Christ Jesus. Then there is one perfect sacrifice which, everywhere, and always, I shall keep in eye; one fountain at which I shall always wash; one Intercessor, and great High-Priest, whom I shall always employ, and through whom I shall seek access to God, waiting to be blessed at last in the full enjoyment of God, Father, Son, and Holy Spirit, world without end.

JAMES MEIKLE 1730-1799


----------



## elnwood

Staphlobob said:


> As I said before, Luther wasn't anti-semite. That's anachronistic. Semitism, and it's evil twin anti-semitism, is ultimately the result of Darwinism and the notion that some races are more advanced, more evolved, than others. This simply wasn't part of Luther's day. Check the date of origin for the word/concept "semite" or "Semitism." To say Luther was an anti-semite would be equivalent to saying he was anti-Republican.
> 
> Was Luther anti-Jewish? Definitely. It was a theology and a religion that he spoke against in embarrassing fullness. Just let's make sure we understand the difference between Semitism and Judaism.



The plagues were blamed on the Jews, and many were killed for it. This was pre-Darwinism. Should we call this anti-Semitic or anti-Jewish?

The question is this: religion aside, was Luther racist against ethnic Jews?


----------



## Theoretical

elnwood said:


> The plagues were blamed on the Jews, and many were killed for it. This was pre-Darwinism. Should we call this anti-Semitic or anti-Jewish?
> 
> The question is this: religion aside, was Luther racist against ethnic Jews?


From what I can tell, ethnic Jews that professed Christianity didn't have any particular branch of racism directed against them. Whatever racism was directed against them fell into other categories of broad-swath "skin-color" ethnic persecution, if that makes sense. Still wrong, mind you - but not 3rd Reich-ish. 

From some readings on the 3rd Reich policies in regard to the Holocaust, there was quite a bit of novelty in its directing violence and hatred against Jews against even Christians who had a bit of Jewish blood (from a grandparent perhaps) as opposed to attacking only those of the Jewish religion.

Ethnic vs. Religious is an interesting question.

Back to the OP, does anyone know what Luther's reaction was to those Ethnic Jews who *did* profess Protestantism?


----------

